# What is best way to start Smoking' meats



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Not wanting to hi-jack the Smoking' Meats thread I was wondering what is the best way to start/learn how to smoke meats? I'm looking to get started and don't want to go crazy. I don't even know what basic's I should look at to get started. I assume smokers are like everything else you get what you pay for but I will need to convince the wife what is a good deal or at least a smart way to start. Any suggestions on getting started are appreciated. 
Thanks
Mark


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

I learned a ton by just reading forums. I don’t know if I’m allowed to add links to other forums on here so I won’t but if you google search “smoking meats forum” something will pop up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I would suggest a Kamado style grill, it’s probably the easiest to learn on and the most versatile. I went with the Kamado Joe brand mainly because of the accessories available.


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Dont overlook a pellet grill. As with anything you get what you pay for. I have a Recteq 700 and it's great as I can set it and forget it. Pitboss isn't bad either but they dont maintain temp as well as the recteq.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I learned on a webber using pork butt, but a cheaper option would be to do some chicken thighs or drums. If you absolutely murder it the first time your not out a bunch of money. 

You dont need a fancy smoker, but they are nice once you start getting good at it. What do you currently have as a bbq?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I also learned all I could from reading smoker and barbecue forums. I highly suggest an inexpensive electric smoker, that's what I use exclusively now. No temperatures to fuss with... Just plug it in and add your meat and moistened wood. Once you master the skills you can branch out into other types of smokers.


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Another vote for considering a pellet grill/smoker. I don’t so much smoke meat though I could. I smoke my meals year round including winter. 

I started with a Green Mountain 6 years ago at my seasonal. Inexpensive and at that time the best bang for your buck at that time. 5 years ago a Memphis Grill graced my home. Will most likely last longer than I live. I probably use it an average of 3-4 times per week. The PID is the critical element that regulates and maintains temperature.

Like a traditional smoker low and slow is key.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Start smoking meats...buy meat, and charcoal, and a smoke source! 😂 On a more serious note, a whole chicken or a pork shoulder is a good start for meat and they're relatively inexpensive. My suggestion is to start with a vertical smoker, you can get a good one for under $100 and they're really versatile (you can easily grill and bbq with one). Then if you decide to up your game you can upgrade to the fancier/more expensive ones if you want. I've used to charcoal vertical smoker for chicken, steak, turkey, brisket, lamb and venison leg, pork butt, homemade bacon, etc all with good results.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

You guys SUCK !!! Between reading this thread and the one with your amazing pictures I could not hold myself back anymore and bought Traeger ironwood 650 last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I bought a webber smokey mountain, read a lot and just dove in. Brined chicken and pork shoulder are the most forgiving


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Gummy Jones said:


> I bought a webber smokey mountain, read a lot and just dove in. Brined chicken and pork shoulder are the most forgiving


I did the same thing as you about 10 years ago. After 3 years of that I bought the BBQ guru and now it’s a set it and forget it smoker. Weber has great products. I have heard really good things about Weber’s new pellet smoker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

ADRUNKK said:


> I learned on a webber using pork butt, but a cheaper option would be to do some chicken thighs or drums. If you absolutely murder it the first time your not out a bunch of money.
> 
> You dont need a fancy smoker, but they are nice once you start getting good at it. What do you currently have as a bbq?


I should have mentioned that currently my grill is just a Members Mark (Sams Club) 5 burner gas grill. It has a built in tray for adding wood chips which I have been trying a little and seems to add some smoke flavor, but probably less than the amount if I were cooking over charcoal. I think there is to much air-flow to use it as a smoker which is why I'm looking to try a regular smoker.


Which are generally more consistent (easier) to use: electric or propane? Is there any accessories that I should look at? I've seen temp probes but I'm not sure those are needed to start.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Mark in wi said:


> I should have mentioned that currently my grill is just a Members Mark (Sams Club) 5 burner gas grill. It has a built in tray for adding wood chips which I have been trying a little and seems to add some smoke flavor, but probably less than the amount if I were cooking over charcoal. I think there is to much air-flow to use it as a smoker which is why I'm looking to try a regular smoker.
> 
> 
> Which are generally more consistent (easier) to use: electric or propane? Is there any accessories that I should look at? I've seen temp probes but I'm not sure those are needed to start.
> ...


Never tried propane. I'm a fan of electric tho.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CgarDann said:


> You guys SUCK !!! Between reading this thread and the one with your amazing pictures I could not hold myself back anymore and bought Traeger ironwood 650 last night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you DAN the MAN!
Its only money and you can't take it with you!
Use it in the best of health!
All the best.
Tony


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Damn....I want some smoked pulled pork so bad after reading this thread....I hate all y'all......

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

An expensive smoker is never REALLY needed. Some of the best BBQ I have eaten/cooked have been on homemade smokers. There are also 2 theories when it come to smoking. There is the low and slow method and there is the hot and fast method. This being said the dif between the two is really only like 50-75 degrees. The only thing you really have to watch for when smoking is controlling the fire. If your low and slow you want to stay within about a 25 degree range. Hot method you don’t want to spike more then 50 degrees or so. I can talk all day about some smoked meats lol. Ask away and I’ll share what I know


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Temp prob is a must IMO the worst thing you can have happen is have a great cut of meat on the smoker then pull and rest it to early. When you dig in it’s under cooked, then you try and put it in the oven to finish it. The only thing you will have is rubber dog food IMO if that happens. The probe will allow you to know exactly at the right moment when to pull and rest. You can pick up a cheap probe for like $15. Or just a digital thermometer. The draw back to the digi thermometer is that every time you want to check your meat your going to loose heat. There are soooo many things to consider. It’s like cigars light it, kick back, relax, and hope to hell you like it


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

If you have a charcoal grill. You can use the snake method. That will burn for about 3.5-4hrs and gives you about a 300-350 range the entire time. You just have to move the lid with the fire. It’s not that hard really. I can send pics if needed


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Temp prob is a must IMO the worst thing you can have happen is have a great cut of meat on the smoker then pull and rest it to early. When you dig in it’s under cooked, then you try and put it in the oven to finish it. The only thing you will have is rubber dog food IMO if that happens. The probe will allow you to know exactly at the right moment when to pull and rest. You can pick up a cheap probe for like $15. Or just a digital thermometer. The draw back to the digi thermometer is that every time you want to check your meat your going to loose heat. There are soooo many things to consider. It’s like cigars light it, kick back, relax, and hope to hell you like it


If you don’t want to lose heat by taking off the lid multiple times you can buy a remote reading thermometer that stays in the meat for the cook. I bought a maverick thermometer about 8 years ago and it’s still kicking. I don’t remember the model and I’m sure they have made some upgrades over the years but it worked well. Only recommendation I have if you’re going to do that is don’t put your meat probe in at the beginning of the cook. There is a possibility of pushing bacteria that’s on the outside of the meat into the center of the meat and it will breed inside for the majority of your cook. I wait until about 4-5 hours into the cook to push the probe in. I know that I do this out of an abundance of caution but it’s better to be safe than sorry. I’ve read several forums about how this can happen so I just wait to push it in. For the final temp I check with a thermapop temp probe in several places. I check the actual temp and also I use it to feel the meat. If the probe goes in smooth (like you’re pushing through butter that’s been sitting on the counter for a bit) then you know it’s ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

I just recently also go into smoking, got a decent electric smoker by Masterbuilt. Found on clearance at Academy Sports for $60. Low and Slow, one of the first things I tried was some ribeyes......had some nice jerky after...

but start on chicken. Read. Read. Read. It’s fantastic now that I’ve got a few items under my belt.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

That's what I did... I read everything I could find on smoking meats. Than the experimentation began. I am still, by no means an expert... But, I consider myself a solid novice who is always trying to learn more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This is basically the way i started many years ago.
Big slab of meat on one side.
Big chunk of wood on the other.
Stay around 200 if it gets too hot.
You can either hit the wood with a spray bottle of water.
Or lift the lid occasionally about once an hour.
5-6 hours should do it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Last 1/2 hour add BBQ sauce.
By then wood is done.
Dig in enjoy repeat as necessary.


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Mark in wi said:


> Not wanting to hi-jack the Smoking' Meats thread I was wondering what is the best way to start/learn how to smoke meats? I'm looking to get started and don't want to go crazy. I don't even know what basic's I should look at to get started. I assume smokers are like everything else you get what you pay for but I will need to convince the wife what is a good deal or at least a smart way to start. Any suggestions on getting started are appreciated.
> Thanks
> Mark


Hi there.

You can do a lot with a basic Webber Kettle. Honestly it's the best bang for the buck, especially for some one just starting out. For around $199.00 US you really can't go wrong. People use these in competition BBQ all the time. Don't over complicate it. It's just BBQ.


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

There are also some really good YouTube channels out there created by really helpful and nice people. My favorites are:
Aim'em and Claim'em Smokers This guy does competition style BBQ.
Baby Back Maniac Webber fanatic and a really nice guy. Very informative
T-ROY COOKS One of my favorites. He has a weekly Q and A. 
Dead Broke BBQ Mostly pellet smoker content with weekly live streams. Super fun!
Harry Soo This guy basically has a PHD in BBQ. He teaches classes and travels the country to compete


----------

